# PFF Network Meeting- Special thanks to those who attended



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

It was great to network with some of our fellow business owners.

Realtor, Pastor Billy, Stuart R Brown, Pompnewbie, Hot_reelin_ honey, DKDiver, Rocklobster, Clay-doh, Billy Dean & Brandy

Hope to see yall again next month at SAM's.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, Thanks to Kelly1 for getting this going.

Beinga Realtor with so many homes on the market for sale, the seller needs to have their house standout from the masses. I now have several business cards that i can pass on to people to do just that. make it stand out.

Amazing talent pool here on the PFF. I look forward to the next one.

Again, Thanks to Kelly1.

Jim


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sorry that I couldn't make this first meeting but if the date & time of the next one is posted I will do my best to attend. My wife and I belonged to a business netowk group when we were in Venice, FL and it was one of the best ways to get you business known in the area. Please post the date and time of the next meeting and I'll be there.

Wally Rossow

Rozov Luthier Services


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We'll have another one maybe next month, around the same time


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd love to drop by.


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

when?? where?? I would to meet some other bussiness owners from PFF.

www.haworthfloors.com 

:usaflag


----------

